
Shopping list with geolocation - brzyniak
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bkapps.ionic.shoppingList
======
brzyniak
Hi, I've created simple shopping list that enables you to: list products,
search for closest stores where you can buy the, see results on the map and
find shortest path

